# Looking for help in training Arnis



## Freddy (Jul 30, 2021)

Hey guys, I'm really interested in looking for someone who can sponsor a group of martial artist black belts in Cuba inti the learning of Arnis or Kali... indeed, the practice of this beautiful martial art was introduced in our Karate classes but since our country is living a hell lately we hadn't had the opportunity to participate in a seminar or so...is there a chance to meet someone who can at least help us from the distance starting from the basics of course...? We're quick learners.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 30, 2021)

I bought it but haven't had a chance to view it yet. But right now Bryan Stoops is doing online learning for JKD, silat, and filipino martial arts. It's only $27 at the moment. Not sure normal price but goes on sale every couple months it seems during covid. Might be worth the look into if you can afford the one-time price now. The first link below is his website. Second is the checkout with the sale, since I'm not sure how tough that will be to find without the link.

Stoops Online Martial Arts Learning Community

Stoops Online Martial Arts Learning Community


----------



## Martial D (Jul 30, 2021)

Online martial arts classes will teach you just enough so it looks like you might know a martial art without any of the application. Go find a real world teacher.


----------



## Freddy (Jul 30, 2021)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> I bought it but haven't had a chance to view it yet. But right now Bryan Stoops is doing online learning for JKD, silat, and filipino martial arts. It's only $27 at the moment. Not sure normal price but goes on sale every couple months it seems during covid. Might be worth the look into if you can afford the one-time price now. The first link below is his website. Second is the checkout with the sale, since I'm not sure how tough that will be to find without the link.
> 
> Stoops Online Martial Arts Learning Community
> 
> Stoops Online Martial Arts Learning Community





Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> I bought it but haven't had a chance to view it yet. But right now Bryan Stoops is doing online learning for JKD, silat, and filipino martial arts. It's only $27 at the moment. Not sure normal price but goes on sale every couple months it seems during covid. Might be worth the look into if you can afford the one-time price now. The first link below is his website. Second is the checkout with the sale, since I'm not sure how tough that will be to find without the link.
> 
> Stoops Online Martial Arts Learning Community
> 
> Stoops Online Martial Arts Learning Community


Thanks for yr advise but you have not idea where we live. We live in a country that has been blockaded for six decades and restrictions have been strengthened lately. We can only afford a poor salary for a bad nutrition. However, we're very rich from the intellectual, spiritual and educational point of view. 
That's why the title of this post was "looking for a friendly help"...


----------



## Freddy (Jul 30, 2021)

Martial D said:


> Online martial arts classes will teach you just enough so it looks like you might know a martial art without any of the application. Go find a real world teacher.


I wish I could but can't go away from my island since I explained later we have been blockaded from the outside and the inside for over six decades. Anyway, here we are I've been able to train martial arts and become a black belt in 3 different styles without paying a cent so far...first with the help of masters that have come to Cuba to help us and second 'coz we can't afford payed tuition. Our economy is devasted and our currency worthless. Thank you for yr time


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 30, 2021)

Freddy said:


> Thanks for yr advise but you have not idea where we live. We live in a country that has been blockaded for six decades and restrictions have been strengthened lately. We can only afford a poor salary for a bad nutrition. However, we're very rich from the intellectual, spiritual and educational point of view.
> That's why the title of this post was "looking for a friendly help"...


I think you may have quoted the wrong person. I'm aware of the difficulties in cuba, my family is from (or still living, depending on the person)  in cuba. I don't believe I made any judgment, just a recommendation.


----------



## Freddy (Jul 31, 2021)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> I think you may have quoted the wrong person. I'm aware of the difficulties in cuba, my family is from (or still living, depending on the person)  in cuba. I don't believe I made any judgment, just a recommendatioits


----------



## Freddy (Jul 31, 2021)

Criticizing you was not my point, see above i say "thanks", but to explaining why I almost ask for  charity on behalf of a group interested in learning. It's good to know yr family live in Cuba now I can understand the "if you can afford part" of yr recommendation. So, I respectfully apologize  if what thought my reply was...being specific about the situation in my country only clarify the look for help and understanding the why doing it in a world where everything is sold and paid and the martial arts don't escape that. Furthermore, people who have the knowledge have to live too but regrettably we don't have the money to pay the classes.


----------



## Freddy (Jul 31, 2021)

Freddy said:


> Criticizing you was not my point, see above i say "thanks", but to explaining why I almost ask for  charity on behalf of a group interested in learning. It's good to know yr family live in Cuba now I can understand the "if you can afford part" of yr recommendation. So, I respectfully apologize  if what thought my reply was...being specific about the situation in my country only clarify the look for help and understanding the why doing it in a world where everything is sold and paid and the martial arts don't escape that. Furthermore, people who have the knowledge have to live too but regrettably we don't have the money to pay the classes.


Again you have been the one who has helped us the most so far with that suggestion.
BTW, aren't you interested in having students in Cuba? I respectfully and humbly ask you that.
It would be very easy depending on the time you could consecrate for us. It would only be minutes. You would only have to record some videos and send them via WhatsApp.
O. K. Thanks again.


----------



## HW1 (Aug 3, 2021)

Freddy said:


> Hey guys, I'm really interested in looking for someone who can sponsor a group of martial artist black belts in Cuba inti the learning of Arnis or Kali... indeed, the practice of this beautiful martial art was introduced in our Karate classes but since our country is living a hell lately we hadn't had the opportunity to participate in a seminar or so...is there a chance to meet someone who can at least help us from the distance starting from the basics of course...? We're quick learners.


I may be able to help. Send me a 


Freddy said:


> Hey guys, I'm really interested in looking for someone who can sponsor a group of martial artist black belts in Cuba inti the learning of Arnis or Kali... indeed, the practice of this beautiful martial art was introduced in our Karate classes but since our country is living a hell lately we hadn't had the opportunity to participate in a seminar or so...is there a chance to meet someone who can at least help us from the distance starting from the basics of course...? We're quick learners.


I may be able to help. Send me an email at whyblink@hotmail.com.


----------



## Freddy (Aug 5, 2021)

HW1 said:


> I may be able to help. Send me a
> 
> I may be able to help. Send me an email at whyblink@hotmail.com.


Hey man! thank you very much for yr decision to help us. Regrettably, I have to decline yr proposition 'coz I had already accepted someone else's help. 
Thank you bro.


----------



## HW1 (Aug 5, 2021)

Freddy said:


> Hey man! thank you very much for yr decision to help us. Regrettably, I have to decline yr proposition 'coz I had already accepted someone else's help.
> Thank you bro.


Great! Glad you found someone. If you have any questions I can help you with don't hesitate to ask. I was born and raised in the Philippines and grew up studying FMA so I'm always willing to share my culture with anyone.


----------



## Freddy (Aug 5, 2021)

HW1 said:


> Great! Glad you found someone. If you have any questions I can help you with don't hesitate to ask. I was born and raised in the Philippines and grew up studying FMA so I'm always willing to share my culture with anyone.


Thank you...i just declined yr request for a mere politeness. I had given my word to someone who had already offered some help. But, i had in mind to follow yr advises as well...having friends in this new world is part of the process too.
BTW, have you ever heard anything about my history? I mean the history of Cuba? Our "mambises" Cuban warriors of our wars of independence  handled the "machete" very well in order to defeat the Spanish invaders.. just like you guys... regrettably, this skill was not as sophisticated as yrs and the skill these warriors had was lost in time...there was an attempt to found a school in the 90's but didn't success.


----------



## Freddy (Aug 5, 2021)

Freddy said:


> Thank you...i just declined yr request for a mere politeness. I had given my word to someone who had already offered some help. But, i had in mind to follow yr advises as well...having friends in this new world is part of the process too.
> BTW, have you ever heard anything about my history? I mean the history of Cuba? Our "mambises" Cuban warriors of our wars of independence  handled the "machete" very well in order to defeat the Spanish invaders.. just like you guys... regrettably, this skill was not as sophisticated as yrs and the skill these warriors had was lost in time...there was an attempt to found a school in the 90's but didn't success.


I meant, the school they tried to found on the art of the machete didn't have any success.


----------

